# Best way to load up on calories after a ride?



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

I'm 23, 6'1" and 145lbs and my metabolism is probably charted somewhere around "nuclear." If I ride and don't refuel afterward I get tired, crank, and nasty headaches. Like today, I did 11 miles, most of it climbing, and managed to get a tuna fish sandwich and a protein shake before heading off to work but still ended up with a gnarly headache an hour or so later. Once I got off I was able to get a huge Costa Vida burrito and put it down in minutes and now I feel way better.

What do you recommend? Tons and tons of granola bars? Eating light snacks during the ride to try and keep energy up? (I usually just roll with a water bottle full of CarboRocket and I feel great...) A nice restaurant meal after every ride would be quite nice but a little unfriendly on the wallet.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Taking in good protein about 20 to 30 minutes after your ride is a good thing. That's always my priority and like you, I usually do this with a Whey Protein shake with fruit and spinach mixed in to top off the glycemic needs. Are you sure you're getting enough water before, during, and after your ride? Not familiar with CarboRocket but is offering sufficient calories without refined sugars. Does it have a good supply of Sodium and Potassium?

Edit: Just looked up CarboRocket. Maybe the Fructose is having an effect. It's also loaded with lot of calcium. For grins and giggles, try another mix like Tailwind or Skratch and see if that has an effect on your headache issue.


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

I've been toying with the idea of just blending my own electrolyte drink. Some table sugar with salt and potassium. Probably won't taste great but then again neither has any other drink I've tried. Wonder if that'd be sufficient to keep me energized properly without all the extra additives.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Research shows the optimum glucose concentration is around 6-8%. Above that the solution is slower to leave the stomach, thus takes longer to absorb. Read the labels on the product, and do some math. Some sports drink are much higher than the preferred 6-8%. The higher ones are OK to pre-hydrate in the hour or so before your ride, just not during the ride. Glucose based are better than fructose, as fructose must be processed by the liver first, thus taking longer to get into the muscles. Glucose & fructose mixes are OK also, as then you have fast absorption for immediate effect, and a slower sustained glucose source.

Post workout snack should be around a 3:1 to 5:1 carb-protein ratio. If the ride was more endurance then use the 5:1 ratio, if a more physical workout then 3:1. The exact ratio is not as important as just getting carbs (high glycemic preferred, or a mix) into you to replenish muscle glycogen. About an hour later push protein. Carbs first. That stops the catabolism and starts anabolism.

You can get all the protein your body needs and can use from real food. Protein powders are unnecessary. Don't hurt, but are not any better than a good diet of real food.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

"Real Food" is ideal but not always convenient. 

If you are looking for an easy way to get calories you might try some Carbo Gain. I have a hard time getting enough calories in (just not hungry that often) but I have been adding Carbo Gain to my protein shakes to get some extra calories.


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

I might give that a shot. My biggest issue is that my metabolism is so fast I can't get enough calories in me during a longer ride without eating so much I get sick when climbing. Plus carrying all that food is a pain.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

eicca said:


> I might give that a shot. My biggest issue is that my metabolism is so fast I can't get enough calories in me during a longer ride without eating so much I get sick when climbing. Plus carrying all that food is a pain.


Are you sipping on a carb sports drink before and during the ride?


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

dave54 said:


> Are you sipping on a carb sports drink before and during the ride?


Sure am.


----------

